# Riesenmammutbaum - Hat jemand diese Pflanze im Garten ?



## Hugo (12. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

im Pflanzenalbum habe ich erstaunt die Pflanze "Sequoiadendron gigantea" - __ Riesenmammutbaum entdeckt. Hat jemand so ein Teil in seinem Garten? Mir ist neu, dass diese Pflanzen auch in unseren Breiten gut wachsen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Uwe Buettner


----------



## Kurt (12. Nov. 2005)

Servus Uwe,

sicher wachsen die auch in mitteleuropäischen Breiten - wurden ja auch vor 150 Jahren bereits erfolgreich in den größeren ´Parkanlagen gezogen und sind inzwischen riesig.
Eine Art vom Mammutbaum steht bei meinem Elternhaus seit ca. 50 Jahren und ist jetzt 16 m hoch.
Vergleichsfoto:  http://www.chlorischile.cl/cursoonline/guia2/seqgighab.jpg

Macht aber irre Schatten!!!

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## Hugo (12. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

habe mir die Wuchsform anders vorgestellt. Eher nach oben hin breiter werdend. Meine Kinder kennen den Mammutbaum aus Kinderbüchern und als ich nun sagte, dass man diesen Baum auch in unserem Garten pflanzen könnte, haben Sie erst mal gestaunt. 

In unserem Garten ist genug Platz auch für einen Baum welcher mal so groß wird (vielleicht).


----------



## Dodi (13. Nov. 2005)

Moin, Uwe!

Haben auch mal einen Mammutbaum im Garten gehabt, jedoch den Metasequoia. Wuchs relativ schnell und sehr gut bei uns - bis er zu groß wurde...
Weitere Info über Urweltbäume findest Du hier:

http://rabe.heiderich.org/index.php?fuseaction=biologie_pflanzen.mammutbaeume#metasequoia

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Hugo (13. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Dodi,

der Link von Dir ist sehr informativ. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich es mal versuche, die verschiedenen Arten des Mammutbaum zum keimen (vom einpflanzen will ich noch nicht reden) zu bringen.

Es wär prima wenn noch jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.


----------



## Elfriede (13. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Hugo,

ich hatte einen Mammutbaum in meinem Garten in Österreich. In zwanzig Jahren erreichte er eine Höhe von fast 20 m. Vor einigen Jahren musste er einem Zubau an mein Haus weichen. Den Stamm schenkte ich einem Drechsler, der sehr schöne Dinge aus dem Holz drechselte, vornehmlich große Schüsseln. Das Mammutbaumholz ist sehr leicht und  wundervoll in Maserung und Farbe. Der Mammutbaum ist aber wirklich nur für sehr große Gärten geeignet.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Hugo,

hier mal Bilder von meinen 2 Mammutbäumchen. Hatte ich leider nicht mit in den Pflanzenlisteneintrag einbringen können. Metaseqoia ist scheinbar etwas anfällig gegen zu viel Wind. Meiner, und der von einem Kumpel bekommen auf der Westseite (Hauptwindrichtung) nur kurze Äste.

MfG Frank


----------



## Hugo (13. Nov. 2005)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,

hast du eine Info wo man Ich die Samen am besten kaufe?
Bei ebaey kann man ja einige erwerben.

Mit feundlichen Grueßen

Uwe B.


----------



## jochen (14. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Frank!!



> Noch ein lebendes Fossil von einem Nadelbaum (der __ Ginkgo ist ein Nadel-, kein Laubbaum)



Welche Erfahrungen hast du mit den Ginkgo gemacht ??
Wollte schon lange einen pflanzen.......
braucht man da bestimmte Voraussetzungen???

@ Uwe

schön mal jemand aus unserer Gegend hier zu sehen.... :hello2:


----------



## Dodi (14. Nov. 2005)

*Gingko*

Hallo, Jochen!

Wir haben auch einen Gingko-Baum im Garten. 
Der ist völlig anspruchslos und wächst sehr gut. Hat bei uns sonnige Lage. Unser war uns nun nach einigen Jahren zu groß geworden, so daß wir ihn einfach ein Stück gekappt haben. Hat aber gleich wieder ausgetrieben.

Er hat übrigens schöne Blätter bzw. Nadeln, die erst nach dem 1. Frost abfallen.

Ich denke, bestimmte Voraussetzungen brauchen Gingko nicht, hab solche Bäume auch schon oft in Schloßparks und Botanischen Gärten gesehen.

Entschuldigung, daß ich mich "eingemischt" habe, bevor Frank geantwortet hat...


----------



## jochen (14. Nov. 2005)

Hi Dodi !!!!

Danke für die Info.
Hab mich doch selber hier eingemischt....
Mhhhm....der wäre sicher auch schön als "Hintergrundpflanze" am Teich vor allem wenn er sich zurückschneiden lässt .

@ Uwe

Wie schauts mit deinen Mammut aus ?....bist du schon weitergekommen?


----------



## Rambo (15. Nov. 2005)

ich hab zwar kein mamut baum aber falls es jemanden interisiert
so habe ich kürzlich ein affenbaum __ tulpenbaum und auch einen ginko
gekauft alles über ein händler bei ebay.

alles ist bisher angegangen und wächst prima.

fürti rambo


----------



## Hugo (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

zunächts erst mal Grüße zurück in die Fränkische Nachbarschaft aus Thüringen.

Ich werde es mal versuchen mit dem Mammutbaum und habe bei eBay die 3 Arten als Samen bestellt. Mal schauen ob ich das hin bekomme.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Uwe B.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

na dann viel Spaß bei der Aussaat, auch wenn es nicht klappen sollte. Habe auch schon Sequoia sempervirens, Sequoiadendron gigantea ausgesät. Sequoia waren gekeimt, aber im Herbst beim ersten Frost erfroren (sind halt bei uns nur in sehr milden Weinbaulagen planzbar), Sequoidendron war ganz schnell am schimmeln. 
__ Mammutbäume sind aber auch fast überall in Gartencentern zu bekommen. Metasequoia ist jedenfalls schon fast ein Standartgehölz und recht günstig (gestern mal wieder welche im Biber-Baumarkt gesehen, fast 2m hoch und reduziert auf 12€). Sequoiadendron sind teuer (wahrscheinlich wegen der sehr schlechten Samenanzucht), da kostet ein Meterbäumchen locker seine 60-70€.

MfG Frank


----------



## bonsai (18. Nov. 2005)

Moin Leuts,

ich habe sowohl einige Metasequoia als auch einen Gingko.
Machen mir nur Freude und sind eigentlich unempfindlich, mit der Größe komme ich sehr gut zurecht - ich pflege sie als Bonsai    

Sehr schöne Exemplare der Amerikanischen Mannutbäume stehen in der
Stuttgater Wilhelma - immer ein Besuch wert.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## chickmom (20. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

im ausgehenden 19. Jahrhundert wurde von den preußischen Forstbehörden versucht, ob __ Mammutbäume auch in Europa gedeihen können. 

Aus dieser Zeit rühren die ältesten Mammuts hier in Deutschland.

Auch auf unserem Grundstück steht einer. Die genaue Unterart kenne ich nicht. Ist ca.  50 Jahre alt, ca. 25 m hoch und relativ schlank .

Bin hier noch neu, weiß noch nicht, wie ich ein Foto einstellen könnte. Eigene Speichermöglichkeit im Netz habe ich nicht.

Der Baum steht an der Nord-West Seite eines Hochwaldes, ist zwar starkem Wind ausgesetzt, wächst aber trotzdem sehr gleichmäßig.


----------



## Annett (21. Nov. 2005)

Hallo chickmom,

Willkommen im Forum!
Wie man Bilder hier einstellen kann steht in den FAQ. http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/faq.php#39
Vor dem Hochladen sollte das Bild allerdings verkleinert werden ;-) (z.B. auf 640x480) 
Ein Programm dafür ist im Downloadbereich (Portal-> Menüleiste links) zu finden.


----------



## Hugo (24. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt wird's ernst. Ich habe nun die 3 Arten Mammutbaum (Sequoia sempervirens, Metasequoia glyptostroboides, Sequoiadendron gigantea) als Samen und Kokohum als Substrat vorliegen.

2 Varianten bezüglich der Aussaat habe ich gelesen:

*1. Variante: *
- Samen für 10 Tage in den Kühlschrank bei 6 grd Cel.
- dann auf feuchtes Substrat, Folie drüber
- auf Fensterbank, feucht halten, Folie alle 3 Tage Lüften, ...

*2. Variante:*
- Samen zwei Tage im lauwarmen Wasser einweichen
- dann Samen auf Substrat, Folie drüber und 10 Tage in den Kühlschrank bei 6 grd Cel.
- auf Fensterbank, feucht halten, Folie alle 3 Tage Lüften, ...

*Tja, welche Variante sollte ich nehmen?*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

halte dich lieber an Variante 2. Da fast alle winterfesten Gehölze eine Kühlperiode brauchen um die Keimruhe zu brechen, ist es aber günstiger die Samen in Töpfe zu säen, diese feucht halten damit sie noch im warmen vorzuquellen ( fallen schließlich schon im Herbst zu Boden wenn es noch recht warm ist. 1-2 Wochen damit sich das Samenkorn mit Wasser vollsaugen kann). Danach den ganzen Topf in den Kühlschrank stellen (nur die Samen ins Kalte bringt nichts da, wenn sie innerlich noch trocken sind, die Keimruhe nicht beeinflußt wird). Ich würde aber nicht vor Ende Januar - Mitte Februar mit der Aussaat beginnen, da die Pflanzen wenn es noch zu dunkel ist (weniger als 10 Std. Tageslicht) vergeilen  werden, es sind ja keine Zimmerpflanzen. Apropos in/aus dem Kühlschrank - abrupte Temperaturwechsel vermeiden, nach der Kühlung langsam an steigende Temperaturen gewöhnen und nicht gleich auf die beheizte Fensterbank stellen (Kühlschrank - unbeheizte Räumlichkeit (Flur, Keller, ect.) - dann erst vors Fenster)

Mfg Frank


----------



## Hugo (3. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

es ist nun soweit und ich habe mich für Frank seine Variante entschieden. Ich werde es mit allen 3 Arten des Mammutbaum versuchen und dem Gingo. Als Substrat wird von mir eingesetzt 3 mal Kokohum und 1 mal Anzuchterde. Die Samen sind nun 7 Tagen auf dem feucht gehaltenen Substrat bei ca. 17 grd. Celsius. Ich denke in 2-3 Tagen werde ich die Samen in den Kühlschrank bei 6 grd. Celsius abstellen.

Wenn es klappt, stelle ich noch 2 Bilder ein.


----------



## Hugo (3. Feb. 2006)

1. Bild, von heute


----------



## Hugo (3. Feb. 2006)

2. Bild, 

hoffentlich kann ich Euch in 6 Wochen was grünes zeigen in den Schalen zeigen.


----------



## Armin501 (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo, jetzt ein paar kritische Worte,

es kommt immer wieder vor, dass der Besitzer solcher Bäume vergessen,
dass es Nachbarn gibt.
Diese melden sich dann später mit der Bitte um Rückschnitt.
Nach den verschiedenen Nachbarschaftsgesetzen ist man verpflichtet
Grenzen einzuhalten und auch Wuchshöhen von Pflanzungen.

Ich habe schon einige beschnittene Bäume gesehen, das sah schrecklich aus, ganz abgesehen von dem Ärger den man hatte.

Ich selbst bin froh, dass meine Nachbarschaft noch nicht darauf gekommen ist, dass ich meinen Walnussbaum (20 Meter hoch) beschneiden soll.

Ich will keinem den Spass nehmen, aber es wäre gut gewesen, wenn der
Pflanzer dieses berücksichtigt hätte.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Thorsten (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Armin,

für´s schneiden, hegen und pflegen ist doch jeder selbst verantwortlich.

Ich persönlich finde es gut, wenn man unserer Umwelt einwenig " unter die Arme greift".   

Irgendwie ist das doch wieder typisch deutsches Denken! 
Nicht zu hoch, zu breit alles muss in Reihe und Glied stehen  (Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!! ist nur meine Meinung)


----------



## Armin501 (4. Feb. 2006)

Thorsten
natürlich hast du recht.Du weisst aber auch, dass dein Nachbar auch sein
Recht hat.
Dein Recht hört da auf, wo sein Recht beginnt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Frank (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

ich denke Hugo wird sich schon vorher überlegt haben, wo er den Baum pflanzen will.
Er wird ihn wohl kaum in einen Reihenhausgarten von 200 m² Fläche setzen. Aber mal sehen, vllt. schreibt er ja noch was dazu.


Hier ist übrigens mal eine Auflistung der Abstände von Gehölzen zu Nachbars Grenze:


*bis 01,50 m Höhe	= 	0,50 m Abstand
bis 03,00 m Höhe	= 	1,00 m Abstand
bis 05,00 m Höhe	= 	1,25 m Abstand
bis 15,00 m Höhe	= 	3,00 m Abstand
über 15,00 m Höhe	= 	6,00 m Abstand*

Wer noch mehr über Rechte und Pflichten erfahren möchte, kann hier recherchieren.

_In erster Linie bin ich hier aber mal gespannt, wie es in Hugos Schalen in 6 Wochen aussieht._


----------



## Hugo (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

ich kann Euch beruhigen (vor allem Armin501) ich denke mit 5000qm ist unser Garten groß genug (eigentlich zu groß bezüglich der notwendigen Arbeit).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo, 

die paar m Abstand zum Nachbargrundstück machen bei Sequoiadendron gigantea den Kohl auch net fett. Damit sich keiner der Nachbarn belästigt  von einem "ausgewachsenen Mammutäumchen" fühlt müßten die von Frank angegebenen Abstände eh min 8x so groß sein. Beim größten bisher gefällten __ Riesenmammutbaum hing der unterste Ast 40m über der Erde und war größer als eine ausgewachsene Eiche. __ Mammutbäume lassen sich aber gut beschneiden, der __ Küstenmammutbaum treibt sogar aus Baumstümpfen wieder aus (Mammutbäume sind mit die einzigen Nadelbaume die aus altem Holz wieder austreiben können - Eiben ebenfalls)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2006)

Hi Uwe,

__ Ginkgo biloba wird allgemein nach langer Stratifikation ausgesät (12-17 Monate). Normal gesät kann es 2-3 Jahre dauern bis sich da was regt.
Ich hatte mal Taubenbäume gesät, da hat ein Korn erst nach 4 Jahren gekeimt (und wurde dann nach 4 Tagen von __ Schnecken gefressen ottytra

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin501 (5. Feb. 2006)

Uwe,
da hast du recht, ein schönes großes Grundstück.
Ich habe die Hälfte davon, und jede Menge Aufwand.
Aber das war selbstgewähltes Schicksal, sage ich immer.

Ich wünsche dir, dass die Samen alle angehen, und dann pflanzt du die
auf das Grundstück und in 20 Jahren ....................

Gruß Armin


----------



## Hugo (21. März 2006)

*AW:  Riesenmammutbaum - Hat jemand diese Pflanze im Garten ?*

Hallo,

es sind nun 6 Wochen vergangen und jede der 3 Arten ist gekeimt. Anbei habe ich einige Bilder von den "kleinen Wäldern". Einzig der __ Ginkgo biloba, ist erst 2 mal mit einer kleinen Keimwuzel zu sehen.


----------



## Armin501 (23. März 2006)

*AW:  Riesenmammutbaum - Hat jemand diese Pflanze im Garten ?*

Hallo Uwe,

planst du eventuell später Pflanzen abzugeben, oder willst du einen
Wald anlegen?


Gruß Armin
Ich hätte Interesse!!


----------



## bonsai (25. März 2006)

*AW:  Riesenmammutbaum - Hat jemand diese Pflanze im Garten ?*

Moin Hugo,
schön dass deine Saataktion einen so schönen Ausgang nimmt. Du wirst sicherlich viel Freude an den Pflanzen haben. 
Meines Wissens sind die kalifornischen __ Mammutbäume vor allem im Wurzelbereich in den ersten Jahren etwas frostempfindlich. Eine leichte Reisigabdeckung gegen den Frost und ein gut wasserdurchlässiger Boden gegen Staunässe sollten als Schutz aber genügen. In der Regel ist nicht der Frost an sich der Hauptfeind der Pflanzen, sondern winterlicher Sonnenschein und Wind  bei Frost und keine schützende Schneeschicht auf den Pflanzen.
Duch die Sonnenstrahlen erwärmt sich die Baumrinde und verdunstet Wasser, aus dem gefrorenen Boden kann der Wurzelapparat keine Feuchtigkeit ausgleichen - der Baum vertrocknet also mehr, als dass er erfriert. Diesen Prozess können ältere Pflanzen besser überstehen als Junge.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2006)

*AW:  Riesenmammutbaum - Hat jemand diese Pflanze im Garten ?*

Hi Uwe,

hat ja mit der Aussaat bisher gut geklappt. Bonsai hat ja schon geschrieben das Sequiodendron gigantea die ersten Jahre noch etwas frostempfindlich ist (betrift die andern zwei aber auch), ist aber eigentlich kein Problem da die Bäume eh erst mal min. 2 Jahre im Topf verbringen (erst in den Garten pflanzen wenn sie 1m groß geworden sind) und daher frostgeschützt überwintert werden müssen.

MfG Frank


----------

